# CPU Tausch beim Lenovo N500



## MaN!aC (28. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,

also mein Problem war das ich gerne den Windows 7 XP-Modus nutzen wollte, aber meine CPU im Notebook unterstützt keine Virtualisierung. Ist leider nur ein T3400. Die Maximale Ausbau Stufe bei der Notebook-Serie ist ein T6400. Aber ich habe die Chance an einen T7500 ran zu kommen, welche die Virtualisierung besitzt. Die CPU is nunmal aber auch schon "älter", scheint aber vom Sockel aus zu passen. Die Verlustleistung ist die selbige.

Deswegen wollte ich gerne fragen.
Kann beim Umbau vom T3400 auf T7500 etwas am Notebook kaputt gehen?? 

Hab das Notebook noch nicht so lange und wollte es jetzt nicht durch einen Fehler bei Mobile Sockeln, wo ich bei Intel eh nicht durchblicke, in den Himmel schießen.

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## Carvahall (28. Oktober 2009)

Der T3400 wird wohl für soclhe Sachen funktionieren so alt ist der nun auch nicht.
Ansonsten vergleiche mal die Spannung der beiden Prozis.


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich mich voll nicht so klar ausgedrückt haben, ich meinte das der T7500 schon älter ist. Der kam Mitte 2007 raus, mein T3400 ist erst Ende des Jahres 2008 erschienen.
Das Problem ist einfach das der T3400 keine Virualisierung unterstützt, der T7500 schon, den ich bekommen kann.
Der T3400 soll also gegen den T7500 getauscht werden.
Beide haben eine Verlustleistung von 35W und anscheinend auch den selben Sockel.

T3400 (VID 1,075V-1,175V) 35W 667MHz 1MB
T7500 (VID 1,075V-1,250V) 35W 800MHz 4MB

Ich wollte einfach nur gerne wissen, ob was passieren kann, wenn ich den T7500er einbaue.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (28. Oktober 2009)

welchen Chipsatz hat das NB denn? evtl. unterstützt der dann keinen FSB 800
Dann geht einfach nix, da dürfte nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell beim Herstellersupport nachfragen, ob die CPU überhaupt laufen wird.
Der FSB könnte wirklich ein Problem sein.

Solange nichts verlötet ist, sollte man es ohne größere Probleme wechseln können.


----------



## MaN!aC (29. Oktober 2009)

Der Chipsatz ist ein GL45, welcher auch einen FSB vn 800MHz unterstützen soll.
Ich werde morgen einfach mal testen, ob der T7500 läuft. Ich hatte einfach nur Angst das evt. die Spawas oder sowas dabei beschädigt werden können.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## MaN!aC (30. Oktober 2009)

Der T7500 läuft ohne Probleme, jetzt hab ich nur das Problem die Virualisierung zu aktivieren. Im BIOS find ich keine entsprechende Option, werde mal das BIOS auf den neusten Stand bringen.


----------

